# Finding a school



## liz383 (Jun 28, 2007)

I have recently arrived in Daegu, South Korea and want to study a form of Korean martial arts.  I am particularly interested in hapkido but am struggling to find a local school which accepts foreigners.  Does anyone have any tips?
Thanks


----------



## howard (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes...

http://jungkikwan.com/

An outstanding, very traditional Hapkido school in central Daegu.  Foreigners are welcome.

You really should check them out.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 30, 2007)

Having just spent a year in Korea, I can tell you that the best way is to find a local and ASK!


----------

